# Experianced waders Galveston East Bay



## aakall123 (Jun 22, 2015)

I have a 19' explorer and Wade fish. 

I'm looking for a couple experinanced Wade fisherman to fish Galveston East bay. 

Boat stays in Bolivar and launch from Stingray, must have all gear needed and be willing to grind it out all day in the cold.


----------

